# Manapa!



## AskLang

Imposibleng Quezon City area yan number na hawak mo.
*Manapa! *Itong number na ito, maaring Quezon City area pa.

Hello! again,

Would anyone please help me translate this into English for me?

TIA


----------



## niernier

I translate this as:

It's improbable that your number in hand is Quezon City area.
*Rather*, this number is more likely in Quezon City area.

I have a question. Is this "*manapa*" still popularly used in Filipino conversations?


----------



## biankita

@niernier

To be honest, this is the first time I've ever heard of the word. ^^;;; I had to learn it from my grandmother. You have to be really old-fashioned or too formal a speaker to still use this word.


----------



## rockjon

I asked my tita if she knew what manapa meant in Tagalog. She said she never heard of the word.  Since she's originally from Bulacan, a native Tagalog speaking region, this means that the word is seldomly used or malalim na malalim yung manapa.


----------



## AskLang

Hi! rockjon. The simpler alternative for manapa is "puwede pa".


----------



## mataripis

AskLang said:


> Imposibleng Quezon City area yan number na hawak mo.
> *Manapa! *Itong number na ito, maaring Quezon City area pa.
> 
> Hello! again,
> 
> Would anyone please help me translate this into English for me?
> 
> TIA


Hellow! Manapa is contracted form of "mangyari ba" or "mangyari pa kaya?"


----------

